# What do you find attractive and unattractive about the person above you.



## Loki Grim (May 8, 2011)

Use anything you can think of such as physical features, assumptions about personality, choice of cloths, that "vibe" ext.. If you can it might be fun to guess their MBIT type while you are at it. Trying to beat the last thread I started here with 3,625.
 I wanted to come up with the percentage of correct guess in that thread but that became a little hard pretty fast.


----------



## Owtoo (Aug 20, 2015)

Okay.

I like that he seems fairly intelligent, like he knows how to do things, or even if he doesn't know initially, he can use both his intelligence and imagination to figure it out in some shape or form.

I really like the colour of his shirt in the third picture.

His face has an interesting quality somehow. I like that.

What I would be worried about with this person in interactions with him, is that I feel like he has the potential to overpower me in some ways, and could outsmart me or make me feel more stupid in certain situations than I actually consider myself to be.

I also don't really like the messy hair in some of the pictures.

I would guess INTJ for the MBTI type.

Here are mine:

View attachment 422658

View attachment 422666

View attachment 422682

View attachment 422690


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@Mattias I adore your hair and eyebrows. That's a weird compliment but it's true, they look really great. I really like your sweater in the first photo! 

I think you seems a bit cold and serious and I might not like that so much, but your eyes gives me a positive vibe, I feel like underneath that tough exterior you're a sweetheart. 

ISTJ maybe?


----------



## Saturnian Devil (Jan 29, 2013)

@Gray Romantic: I think you've really nice hair. I also like that your eyes have this optimistic spark to them, and that makes me think you're not one to be sad often. 

So far I don't see anything to dislike. 

Type-wise, I'm going to guess INFP.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

@Saturnian Devil
You have a really carefree - relax artistic vibe to you . Your face makes me want to look at you again - very peculiar yet pretty. 

I know your mbti type - but I would guess isfp or Istp for these pictures 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

